# UTI or smart a$$ puppy?



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

When we go out with Bessie, she sits a lot to pee. 1 or 2 times a real pee, about 2 times only some drops or just sitting down. She gets treats when doing her business, for potty train sakes.
I wonder if she may have a UTI, 'cause usually female puppy will only sit down once or twice. No indication of pain or discomfort, doesn't drink much (normal for an at ease puppy), eats raw (commercial minced). OR that's she's just a smarta$$ who knows she's going to have a treat...

If I still see it for a day or 2 I'll see the vet anyway, just to make sure.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought the same of Villain when he was a pup , would pee a couple times and come get treats each time for it , it ended up a UTI


----------



## Jen Henriksen (Dec 21, 2010)

Aura did this for the first week and a half we had her (we got her at 9 weeks). I was suspecting UTI too but the fact that she could hold it in her crate made me think otherwise. I think it just took some time for her bladder to develop and get used to a schedule. Now, at 12 weeks she is down to peeing only once (occassionally twice).


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> When we go out with Bessie, she sits a lot to pee. 1 or 2 times a real pee, about 2 times only some drops or just sitting down. She gets treats when doing her business, for potty train sakes.
> I wonder if she may have a UTI, 'cause usually female puppy will only sit down once or twice. No indication of pain or discomfort, doesn't drink much (normal for an at ease puppy), eats raw (commercial minced). OR that's she's just a smarta$$ who knows she's going to have a treat...
> 
> If I still see it for a day or 2 I'll see the vet anyway, just to make sure.


Symptoms sure spell UTI.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> When we go out with Bessie, she sits a lot to pee. 1 or 2 times a real pee, about 2 times only some drops or just sitting down. She gets treats when doing her business, for potty train sakes.
> I wonder if she may have a UTI, 'cause usually female puppy will only sit down once or twice. No indication of pain or discomfort, doesn't drink much (normal for an at ease puppy), eats raw (commercial minced). OR that's she's just a smarta$$ who knows she's going to have a treat...
> 
> If I still see it for a day or 2 I'll see the vet anyway, just to make sure.



your dog is a SMARTASS ! Caylinn does the exact same thing :lol: thought it was an UTI but had her checked out last week at the vets when she got her shots and theres nothing wrong at all....Caylinn will wring a pee out of her ears if she has to :lol: :lol: plus she does the whole "pee and dig" thing like she's a male ](*,) Our dogs are just to bloody smart for their own good! Caylinn figured out one day one that that big white cold thing in the kitchen is something she must guard and protect with her life...and she only got one peek inside that day #-oits not like I actualy gave her something from the fridge but damnnnnn that thing sure does smell good :lol:


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

My girl did the same and she's probably some what related? Carlos and Digit. Maybe it runs in the family. Had her checked, and no UTI. She was miss pee body!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> When we go out with Bessie, she sits a lot to pee. 1 or 2 times a real pee, about 2 times only some drops or just sitting down. She gets treats when doing her business, for potty train sakes.
> I wonder if she may have a UTI, 'cause usually female puppy will only sit down once or twice. No indication of pain or discomfort, doesn't drink much (normal for an at ease puppy), eats raw (commercial minced). OR that's she's just a smarta$$ who knows she's going to have a treat...
> 
> If I still see it for a day or 2 I'll see the vet anyway, just to make sure.


My Dad had a puppy years ago that would do drops dribbles and run back for a treat. He figured it out.


T


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

My Beauceron did the same thing as a pup...she would pee 3 times every trip out to potty. She never had an UTI..but to this day, she is 6 years old, she still does the "three pee":-o


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

our latest pup- still at around 12 weeks she was impossible to train(housebreak)and I have trained a great amount of pups successfully using crate training ...but even immediately after letting her out, she would come in and pee again in the house.. took her to the vet and she had a UTI and a cystitis....a round of antibiotics were given-and all is good with her now...well she is still a smart A$$ in other ways..but the housebreaking is good! 
​


----------

